# Stihl br350 vs 430?



## ccronin (Nov 23, 2016)

it is my understanding that both of these use the same engine but have very different hp specs. I was given a blown up 350 and am thinking about rebuilding it. Are there pretty simple steps to make it a 430? This is a play project so it does not need to really make financial sense. Lol


----------

